# Destiny



## Geige (28. August 2014)

Hey Leute, 

nachdem in 2 Wochen Destiny erscheint, würde mich eure Meinung zu dem Spiel interessieren.

Konntet ihr es schon spielen?
Wenn ja, in welcher Phase der Entwicklung? (Alpha/Beta)
Wie offen und groß ist die Welt letztendlich wirklich?
Wie ausgefeilt ist die Charakterentwicklung?
Wie gut ist die Performance?

Was ist eure allgemeine Meinung zu dem Spiel?


mfg
G.


----------



## Tsukasu (28. August 2014)

Ja konnte ich die Beta.
Die größe und was die Charakterentwicklung angeht fand ich nicht schlecht, da man aber nur bis lvl 8 testen konnte, konnte man leider nicht viel von der größe sehen.
Das Performance fand ich gut. Ich fand die Story auch interessant aufgebaut. Die umgebung ist extrem schöhn gestalltet und die Licht/Schatten effekte sind extrem geil geamchte. 
Ich bin schon zuversichtlich das Destiny ein zukunft haben wird.
Trotzdem ist jeder gespannt wie es mit Content aussieht, da es in der Beta bischen wenig war, was man sehen konnte. Spass hatt es sehr gemacht, alleine wegen der coolen Story würd ich es mir kaufen ^^.


----------



## amnie (30. August 2014)

ich hab extra beta nich gespielt damit ich mich ganz neu drauf einlassen kann wenn ich es denn dann in der hand halte


----------



## Nexarius (31. August 2014)

Was genau für ein MMO(RPG?) ist denn Destiny überhaupt? Ich hab mir überlegt, das Spiel auch zu besorgen, aber ich weiß leider noch zu wenig.

Kann man das mit irgendeinem vorhandenen MMO vergleichen? Wie läuft die Charakterentwicklung ab? Gibt es Dungeons, Raids? Ruf-Fraktionen? Wie ist die Welt aufgebaut?


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. August 2014)

So richtig MMO ist Destiny natürlich nicht. Es ist ein FPS mit MMO-Anleihen.

Es gibt eine Hauptstadt, wo man den MMO-Faktor erkennen kann.

Dort befinden sich Händler, Auftraggeber und auch Ruf-Fraktionen.

Die Story-Missionen sind auf 1-3 Spieler ausgelegt (zumindest was ich in der Beta gesehen habe). Man kann entweder selbst eine Gruppe zusammenstellen oder man wird mit anderen automatisch zusammen geworfen.
Während einer Mission kann man auch auf "Public Events" treffen, wo man dann auf einmal mit anderen Zusammen in der Zone unterwegs ist und bestimmte Aufgaben erledigen kann. Wenn man die Zone dann wieder verlässt, sieht man die anderen nicht mehr. Ist ein nahtloser Übergang.

Multiplayer Modus gibt es natürlich auch noch.
Infos zu den Spielmodi: http://www.destinythegame.com/de/game/modes

Während der Missionen sammelt man Erfahrungspunkte. Auch die Waffen und Fähigkeiten leveln durch das Verwenden dieser.

Aktuell gibt es 4 Schauplätze, wo die Story spielt und auch Multiplayer ablaufen wird. Diese sind Erde (altes Russland), Mond, Venus und Mars.

Das Levelcap für den Char ist aktuell bei Stufe 20. Wie schnell man das erreichen wird, kann ich nicht abschätzen, da während der Beta es nur bis Level 8 ging. Die XP-Kurve der Beta entsprach auch nicht der XP-Kurve, die im Live-Spiel dann existieren soll.


----------



## Dellamorte (31. August 2014)

Nuja, eigentlich ist es schon ein "normales" MMO, abseits der Mainstory. 
Ab dem Erkundungsmodus, gibts ja die Spielerbegrenzung nicht mehr und in Russland war ich mit unzähligen Spielern unterwegs, die Quests machen oder die Teils bockschweren Events bestreiten.
Der einzige unterschied ist, das es kein wirkliches Crafting gibt, sondern "nur" Aufwertungen.
Ansonsten, hat man Questing, Erkunden, Archivements ( Grimoire Einträge ) die wiederum Quests usw unlocken, Instanzen, erstmal 1 Raid, Events und PvP....

Was gibts so kurz angeschnitten noch zu sagen....
Joa es gibt 3 Klassen, die jeweils 2 Speccs haben. Das zweite Specc gibts erst ab Lvl 15 und unterscheidet sich teils sehr vom ersten :

Titan -> Striker / Defender
Hunter -> Gunslinger / Bladedancer
Warlock -> Voidwalker / Firesinger

Skillplaner wen es interessiert, findet man hier -> Drücksdu hier !

Mich hat das ganze in der Beta sehr begeistert muss ich zugeben ( nach dem Reinfall, genannt Defiance ). 
Die deutsche Synchro ist auch wie zb bei ESO, auf sehr hohem Niveau !
Und für die Leute, die Probleme wegen Gaming Sickness haben, könnt beruhigt sein, ich hab den Fluch schon einige Jahre an mir haften und hatte absolut keine Probleme beim spielen 


Ach und was das Levelcap 20 angeht.....


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. September 2014)

Ja, durch Ausrüstung kann man irgendwie auch auf höhere Level kommen. Das habe ich auch schon gelesen.


----------



## Nexarius (1. September 2014)

Der Link zum Skill-Planer funktioniert leider nicht. 

Mein Interesse an Destiny wächst immer mehr.

Wie "MMORPGig" spielt es sich denn? Wie ist die Welt aufgebaut? Große, offene Flächen oder instanzierte Areale wie bei GW1?

(Gibt es 3rd Person? Ein 1st Person wäre für mich leider nix)


----------



## Dellamorte (6. September 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, durch Ausrüstung kann man irgendwie auch auf höhere Level kommen. Das habe ich auch schon gelesen.



Jo da liegste richtig ^^
Mit Endgame Gear ab epischer Qualität, kann man "Motes of Light" sammeln, durch die weiter levelt. Bis zu Level 30 konnte ich schon erspähen, mehr weis ich dazu noch ned. 

@Nexarius, mega SORRY, hatte wenig Zeit und konnte dir erst jetzt Antworten 

Destiny ist zu 80% in First Person. 3rd Person hast du nur, bei den Special Moves / beim benutzen von Fahrzeugen / benutzen von Emotes und wenn man in der Stadt aka "Dem Turm" ist.
Ich bin auch nicht der FPS Fan, aber bei Destiny ist es ein fast ein Stilmittel, zb bei den Nahkampf Attacken. In 3rd Person würde da iwie die Wucht fehlen. 
Oder zb in dunklen Gegenden, wenn nur dein Geist dir ein bißchen Licht gibt.

Was die Frage zur größe angeht usw.... ein klares JEIN. 
Es ist keine persistente offene Welt, sondern jeder Planet ist bis jetzt eine offene sehr große Map.
Russland ist oberflächlich sehr Weitläufig, jedes Gebäude ist begehbar, ich hab Höhlen, unterirdische Labore und eine alte U-Bahn gefunden, wo ich aber dank ??-Gegner nicht weiter konnte. 
Also zum entdecken gibt es da schon sehr sehr viel. 
Mehr konnte ich leider bis jetzt nicht Spielen, da nur Russland zugänglich war.....

Als kleines Gimmik gibts immo so etwas wie Streetview für Destiny, drückste mal wieder hier


----------



## amnie (6. September 2014)

ich bin auch absolut nich der 'fan' von first person, da motion sickness, aber für manche spiele muss man halt doch ne ausnahme machen. ich bin da äußerst wählerisch. Destiny hat mich aber innerhalb von sekunden letzes jahr auf der gamescom überzeugt, und das schaffen nur wenige spiele ;D
(klar, nen bissel kommt dann auch immer der 'selbst-hype' hinzu, aber bisher scheint es ja so, als würde es tatsächlich soooo gut sein )


----------



## pampam (9. September 2014)

Hab mir nun in letzter Sekunde doch Destiny gekauft, bis vor 2 Tagen hat es micht nicht mal interessiert 

Findet sich vielleicht jemand um die Missionen zusammen zu machen (auf PS4)?


----------



## amnie (10. September 2014)

ich habs gestern zwar bekommen, bin aber nach langem tag noch nich zum installieren gekommen. is wahrscheinlich aber auch gut so, wer weiß wie lang es gedauert hätte gestern auf die server zu kommen. lol. ich muss mich nachher mal dransetzen.


----------



## pampam (10. September 2014)

amnie schrieb:


> ich habs gestern zwar bekommen, bin aber nach langem tag noch nich zum installieren gekommen. is wahrscheinlich aber auch gut so, wer weiß wie lang es gedauert hätte gestern auf die server zu kommen. lol. ich muss mich nachher mal dransetzen.



Es hat alles reibungslos funktioniert. Keine Laggs, keine Verbindungsabbrüche... hättest wohl auch gestern schon spielen können


----------



## hockomat (10. September 2014)

Dafür waren aber am release tag die verbindungsabrüche um so häufiger vor allem nervig wenn man grade mitten in eienr mission war und alles von vorn spielen durfte


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2014)

Ich durfte gestern Abend 2x den Beginn spielen, weil ich vom Server getrennt wurde nachdem der Ghost mit gefunden hatte.

Den 2. Disco hatte ich dann beim Start der 2. Mission. Lief in der Beta besser


----------



## myxir21 (11. September 2014)

Für mich ist das Spiel eine reine Enttäuschung.

Ich hoffe Bungie wird demnächst ankündigen das in der ersten Phase des Spiels es sich um ein wissenschaftliches Experiment handelt um zu testen mit wie wenig sich Spieler zufrieden geben. Und in der zweiten Phase dann das komplette Spiel aktivieren.

Ich meine das kanns ja nicht sein oder? Das Spiel ist für mich ein wie Mass Effect oder Borderlands nur mit weniger Umfang, weniger Tiefgang und mieser Story.

Ernsthaft? Für 500 Mio Budget kommt sowas raus? Wir haben hier 6 Klassen, die nicht mal eine Handvoll Skills haben. Zusätzlich spielen sich praktisch alle der 3 gleich. Und egal wie man skillt, man hält die Granate auf Cooldown, aktiviert immer brav den Superskill() wenn er ready Super-Bereit-->lol) ist und gibt dem Gegner gelegentlich eine Backpfeife.

Die "grossen" Maps sind nicht grösser als eine BF4 Map. Und sind ganz und gar nicht open-World, sondern haben teilweise sogar Schlauchleveldesign. Die Storymissionen schicken dich teilweise mehrmals in den selben Komplex und laufen immer gleich ab. (Stichwort: Den Ghost irgendwas scannen lassen und ihn dabei verteidigen. Kann der überhaupt sterben?)

Das PVP selber ist extrem unbalanced und auch die Maps sind winzig. Selbst ich könnte die Maps wohl 15 mal im RL umrunden bevor ich die Puste verliere, und das will was heissen.

Die Beutezüge werden nach spätestens einer Stunde langweilig und sind nichts weiter als Grinding in Langweilig. Dazu kommen die Spawnpunkte der Gegner die immer an der gleichen Stelle im gleichen Setup sind.

Über die schreckliche Übelsetzung möchte ich gar nicht zuviele Worte verlieren. Das "Super" resp. "Super-Bereit" Debakel ist ja noch harmlos. Schon mal im Inventar nachgeschaut was sie alles für Synonyme für "Zerstören" gefunden haben? Die Materialien kann man "abgeben", die Buffs "zurücklassen" und die Beutemissionen "ablegen". Besonders die Übelsetzung "abgeben" ist pervers. Ich als gutgläubiger Spieler dachte mir drückst da mal. Evt gibt's Ruf oder was ähnliches. Nein, schlichtweg weg ist dann das Zeugs 

Also für mich die klar grösste Spieleenttäuschung von diesem Jahr. Mich würde echt interessieren wo die 500 Millionen hingeflossen sind, da sind gewisse Crowdfunding und Indie Projekte massiv umfangreicher. Evt haben sie es versoffen 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Piti49 (11. September 2014)

Klingt ja nicht begeistert XD
Aber eine Frage bleibt mir offen bei deinem Text.

Was ist nicht balanced an dem game, wenn alle Klassen fast gleich sind wie du schreibst? Dann kannst ja nur noch ein unterschied beim skill der Spieler sein, da kann der Hersteller
nur nichts für 

Bin dann mal gespannt auf dem shitstorm, dafür das Destiny so extrem viele verkaufsrekorde nach der ersten Nacht verzeichnet hat, klingt das ja übel


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2014)

Es war ein Gerücht, dass das Gesamtbudget für das Projekt $US 500 Mio sein sollen.

Activision hat selbst schon mitgeteilt, dass die Entwicklungskosten weit darunter liegen.

Selbst wenn die Kosten $500 Mio betragen haben sollen, haben sie diese am ersten Tag schon wieder eine schwarze 0 gehabt. Alles was danach kommt / kommen wird ist schon Gewinn für dieses Projekt.

Natürlich hängt viel vom Skill der einzelnen Spieler ab, auch von den gewählten Waffen.

Die Übersetzung bekomm ich nicht mit, da ich meine One auf Englisch eingestellt habe (aber eher um die US-Preise im Shop zu zahlen )

Die ersten 2 Erweiterungen sind ja (leider) auch gleich zur VÖ gekommen. Dachte auch, dass diese erst später kommen. Man sollte auch mal abwarten, wie sich das Spiel in den nächsten Monaten weiter entwickelt. Schließlich haben sie ja (angeblich) einen 10-Jahres-Plan für diese IP.


----------



## Azddel (11. September 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die ersten 2 Erweiterungen sind ja (leider) auch gleich zur VÖ gekommen. Dachte auch, dass diese erst später kommen. Man sollte auch mal abwarten, wie sich das Spiel in den nächsten Monaten weiter entwickelt. Schließlich haben sie ja (angeblich) einen 10-Jahres-Plan für diese IP.



Die beiden Erweiterungen sind noch nicht draußen. Die eine, The Dark Below, erscheint im Dezember. Die andere, House of Wolves, soll im Frühjahr kommen.
Man kann beide allerdings schon vorbestellen. Oder man besitzt sie eh schon, wenn man die Ghost Edition, die Limited Edition oder die Digital Guardian Edition gekauft hat.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2014)

Da ich, nachdem ich den Season Pass gekauft hatte, die 2 Erweiterungen im Store herunterladen konnte, traf ich die Aussage.

Keine Ahnung, wass ich da jetzt schon heruntergeladen habe. Wenn ich dann später nochmal was herunterladen darf ist es ja ok. Ansonsten wären die relevanten Informationen ja jetzt schon auf der Disc enthalten. Also mal abwarten.


----------



## hockomat (11. September 2014)

Na ja das PvP ist nur unbalanced weil es keine LvL Begrenzung gibt und man auch mit LvL 6 mit LvL 16+ ins BG kommt und die einen oneshotten da hätte ich mir auch eine klare Abtrennung von immer nur ein paar lvln gewünscht oder das man hochskaliert wird auf 20 oder so wie in Swtor zb


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2014)

Irgendwie erinnert mich Destiny an den Defiance Shooter ^^


----------



## myxir21 (11. September 2014)

Mittlerweile bin ich durch (und das bei einem 

Das zwingt mich die Wertung weiter nach unten zu korrigieren. Für mich ist das Spiel die Enttäuschung des Jahres. Da kann nicht mal Watch Dogs mithalten.

Negativ:
-Grottenmiese Story aus der man nicht schlau wird. Eigentlich weiss ich trotz dem Ende nicht wirklich was ich  gemacht habe
-Sehr langweilige Klassen die sich alle gleich spielen und nur eine Handvoll Skills haben
-Extrem Grindlastig in den oberen Rängen
-Winzig kleine Maps für ein Online Shooter. Die Karten sind nicht grösser als in BF4, allerdings gibt es nur 4 Stück... Zudem sind sie noch schlauchartig aufgebaut
-Story quest immer mehr oder weniger das selbe (Erst Erkundigen, dann Wellen von Gegner abwehren)
-Keine wirkliche Gegnervielfalt.
-Sterile Welt, Gegner spawnen immer am selben Ort
-Deftige Übelsetzungen ("Super Bereit" etc)
-PVP Maps zu klein und Modus unbalanced (Macht Spass als Titan, voll auf Tank geskillt, geonehittet zu werden mit einer Pistole...)
-Dungeongruppen zu klein (3 Pers für Strike, 6 für Raid)
-Beutezug Missionen nach spätestens 1h langweilig.
-Der Sinn von öffentlichen Events ist mir auch noch unklar.
-Exo Rasse (mehr oder weniger ein Roboter) hat eine menschliche Stimme
-Sinn von Scharfschützengewehren sind mir schleierhaft da die Dungeons immer verwinkelt sind und PVP Maps zu klein
-Laaaaaaaange und häufige Ladescreens.

Positiv:
+Grafik geht in Ordnung
+Strike Missionen sind grundsätzlich Spassig

Für die Entwicklungskosten hat das Spiel definitiv den Award Fail des Jahres verdient....
Ich spiele ja mittlerweile seit ca 20 Jahren Games und das intensiv. Und ich kann defintiv sagen, dass Destiny auf mein persönliches Siegertreppchen der grössten Enttäuschungen aller Zeiten gehört. Es darf sich da um einen Top-Platz mit Command and Conquer 4 Final Fantasy 13 balgen (fallen mir gerade spontan ein)

Aber evt sind halt Shooter nix für mich. Ich bin ja eigentlich RPG'ler und Strategiesuchti.....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2014)

Da ich  myxir21 nicht positiv bewerten darf, möchte ich nur darauf aufmerksam machen das ich ihn positiv bewerten würde, wenn ich könnte.^^

Hab schon vermutet, dass das Spiel ein Blender ist.


----------



## hockomat (11. September 2014)

Na ja was heißt Blender ich weis nicht was sich wieder einige unter einem FPS mit Mmo Anleihen vorgestellt haben.
So schlecht ist es auch nicht und LvL 20 ist nicht das ende man sammelt danach Ausrüstung und LvLt dann noch weiter sogar.
PvP ja Klassen sind nicht unbalanced aber was es frustriert ist das lvl 6 zb mit lvl 20+ ins Bg kommen und dann Onehit sind war grade mit LvL 10 mit leuten LvL 23 im BG da ahste keine Schnitte die kommen ums Eck da fällt man schon um.
Was mich aber wirklich stört ist völlige fehlende Kommunikation kein Chat um vielleicht mal Leute zum zusammenspiel zu suchen und Sprachchat keine Ahnung obs einen gibt wenn ja nutzt den scheinbar keiner


----------



## amnie (12. September 2014)

naja, dem ausführlichen berwerten da nach freu ich mich ehrlich gesagt nur noch mehr drauf mich am WE mal dran zu setzen, da ich nämlich bei shootern genau NICHT das suche, was mir RPGs geben - und ich Final Fantasy XIII für ausgezeichnet halte.

ich freu mich drauf, die tage mal mit freunden loszuzockeln und wild rumzuballern. so


----------



## hockomat (12. September 2014)

Ja Amnie kann man auch es macht schon ne menge Fun und ich denke die negativen Sachen daran werden sie bestimmt arbeiten


----------



## Azddel (12. September 2014)

Ich mache mir mal die Mühe und gehe auf jeden Punkt ein, da ich ein bißchen da Gefühl habe, hier spielt einiges an Ressentiment mit.
Ich möchte deine Einschätzung auch gar nicht anzweifeln, schließlich ist sie persönlicher Natur. Ich möchte sie nur ein wenig relativieren


myxir21 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich durch (und das bei einem
> 
> Das zwingt mich die Wertung weiter nach unten zu korrigieren. Für mich ist das Spiel die Enttäuschung des Jahres. Da kann nicht mal Watch Dogs mithalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

Scheint so als wär der Destiny Hype grösser als das Spiel es wert ist wenn man im Internet von liest

Also das selbe wie bei Defiance


----------



## Azddel (12. September 2014)

Ein Hype ist per definitionem immer größer als das, was dahinter steckt. Sonst wäre es ja kein Hype.

Dennoch glaube ich, dass eine recht große Menge von Spielern Destiny ziemlich gut finden.


----------



## hockomat (12. September 2014)

Azdell du hast ja scheinbar sehr guten plan schon von Destiny ich bin bis jetzt erst bis lvl 10 gekommen wie sieht es denn mit der Kommunikation mit seinen Mitspielern aus per Headset zb gibt es da irgendwas denn die 3er Dungeons können ziemlich nervig werden ohne Kommunikation zwar erst einen gemacht aber der war schon ziemlich Knackig


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. September 2014)

Destiny unterstützt (zumindest auf der One) das ganz normale Headset-/Kinect-Sprachsystem. Einfach losreden und die anderen hören dich. Vorausgesetzt man wird nicht gemuted


----------



## hockomat (12. September 2014)

Ja bringt ja nix wenn niemand anderes redet aber den mute Button hab ich gefunden also wird es auf der Ps3 wohl auch Headset unterstützen. Mir fehlt trotzdem irgendwie nen Chat in dem man sich Leute suchen kann die lust haben zusammen zu spielen


----------



## Azddel (12. September 2014)

@hockomat:
Ich habe bisher auch erst einen Strike mit einer Pick-up-Group gespielt. Da herrschte Schweigen im Walde. Aber es lief dennoch gut durch bis zum Ende. Taktisch hält sich das am Anfang ja auch arg in Grenzen. Überleben und Feinde abschießen lautet die Devise. Beim ersten Strike z.B. hat man sich ja auch noch nicht spezialisiert, sodass man z.B. eh keinen Titan dabei hat, der auf Verteidiger geskillt ist und so als Tank fungieren kann.

Ansonsten bin ich mit Freunden unterwegs und wir hocken im Partychat. (PS4)
Falls du nciht so viele Freunde hast, die Destiny spielen, empfehle ich den Beitritt in einen Clan (geht über die Bungie Seite). Da findest du dann immer jemanden für alles mögliche. Auch fürs PVP empfehlenswert, da man so gegen zufällig zusammengewürfelte Teams meistens die Oberhand behält.

Zuguterletzt ein Link zu den Events und Inhalten im nächsten Monat.
Das wird schon ganz lustig.

http://static01.bungie.net/pubassets/28110/upcoming_events_inline.jpg?cv=3983621371&av=3549667710


----------



## hockomat (12. September 2014)

Ja bin der einzige aber das mit den clans klingt gut werde ich mal schauen ob ich da was finde


----------



## hockomat (13. September 2014)

Na vor lvl 20braucht man jetzt definitiv kein pvp mehr Spielen zum einen zu viele Leute mit 25 lvl und dann wird man auch noch per Profil Nachrichten geflamet und beschimpft man solle ausm pvp mit low lvl fern bleiben richtig assig so macht es auf jedenfall keinen Spaß da muss unbedingt mal was geändert werden und auch das man Leute für so etwas einfacher melden kann


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. September 2014)

Ich hab gestern 1x das PvP besucht... Gegner und Mitspieler alle mindestens 6 Level über mir und teilweise mit Schilden.

Das macht echt keinen Spaß. In der Beta war das alles ja kein Problem, da ja im PvP alle gleiches Level hatten, aber so?

So schwer sollte das doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass man mit Spielern auf dem selben Level (max. 2 Level über einem) spielt? Ich rede ja jetzt nicht vom Balancing der Klassen auf jedem Level aber so?


----------



## hockomat (13. September 2014)

Ja es sollte einfach von 1-9 10 -19 und dann 20-20+ so wäre das noch in Ordnung momentan gegen Leute mit lvl 25 ist das nur frustrierend und wenn dann noch beleidigende whispers kommen geht's gar nicht mehr


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9YoJjdEBv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## amnie (14. September 2014)

au backe ich hätte mich einfach nur über das video amüsieren sollen und nicht die kommentare dazu lesen D:


----------



## hockomat (14. September 2014)

Hier nen Link mit kostenlosen Codes für shader Abzeichen und grimoire Karten

http://geekguide.de/destiny-freischaltcodes-fuer-kostenlose-gegenstaende-auf-bungie-net/


----------



## hockomat (14. September 2014)

Was momentan so richtig frustet ist das im pvp wieder scheinbar viele Leute mit miesen pings unterwegs sind und diese so dermaßen laagen das man sie nicht killen kann und sie verschwinden und 5 Meter weiter tauchen sie aus dem nichts wieder auf und es werden immer mehr zum Teil kann man denen 5 mal mit dem Messer in den Kopf hauen und es passiert nichts man fällt selber tot um und der ander ab und an auch da sollten sie unbedingt mal dran arbeiten


----------



## Geige (14. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Autsch,..


----------



## hockomat (15. September 2014)

Ich hoffe sie arbeiten mal an den Verbindungs Problemen allein heute morgen 1 Mission 4 mal gespielt und immer kurz vor Ende abgebrochen -.-


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facebook verbindet Destiny mit Schmerzen ^^


----------



## pampam (15. September 2014)

Mir macht Destiny immer noch Spaß, bin mittlerweile Level 23.
Bin immernoch auf Mitspielersuche. Wenn jemand interesse hat, meine PSN-ID: ebmako


----------



## hockomat (15. September 2014)

Ja Spaß macht's auf jedenfall nur muss einiges trotzdem überarbeitet werden


----------



## pampam (15. September 2014)

Luft nach oben ist natürlich immer. Aber ich finde, dass in vielen Tests die negativen Aspekte zu stark gewichtet werden.
Destiny ist nunmal ein Shooter. Da sollte man vielleicht nicht die größe/den Umfang eines WoW erwarten...
Der ganze Hype ist zum Glück an mir vorbeigegangen. Das erste Video habe ich mir ein Tag vor Release angeschaut und dann am Folgetag noch kurz vor Ladenschluss kurzfristig das Spiel gekauft.

Was mir fehlt, ist ein Menü zur Mitspieler-Suche. Wo man entweder nach einer Gruppe für eine bestimmte Mission sucht, denn die macht man -sofern man nicht jemanden kennt, der gleich weit ist- ausschließlich 
alleine, oder eben für Strykes und PvP und dann sollte man z.B. angeben können _"nur mit Headset"_ o.ä.
Auch sollten mehr Spieler gleichzeitig auf einer Map/in einem Gebiet sein können, als das bisher der Fall ist.

Der PvE Multiplayerpart bzw. der Teamgedanke muss eben noch etwas weiter ausgebaut werden.

Die PvP Maps sind OK, aber schon sehr verwinkelt

*Wer Interesse an dem Spiel hat, sollte sich mMn nicht zu sehr an den Kritiken/Tests orientieren, zumal diese sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen, sondern ein Video oder auch Lets Play ansehen und sich 
dann selbst eine Meinung bilden/eine Kaufentscheidung treffen.


*


----------



## hockomat (16. September 2014)

Ja die Kommunikation ist das was mir auch am meisten fehlt vor allem in strikes und pvp ist das ziemlich ätzend. Ich hatte gern nen Chat oder so wo man sich Leute suchen kann die Headset nutzen etc oder man schließt sich einem Clan an werde mich da mal auf die Suche machen denn Strikes mit Rnd ist schon ziemlich frustrierend


----------



## m@nu (16. September 2014)

Auf was spielst du denn? Falls PS4, sollten wir uns vielleicht mal zusammentun...


----------



## pampam (16. September 2014)

Auf was spielst du denn? Falls PS4, sollten wir uns vielleicht mal zusammentun...


Ups versehentlich mit einem alten Account eingeloggt 
PSN-Tag: ebmako


----------



## hockomat (16. September 2014)

Ich zocke auf ps3 kann man da mit den ps4 Leuten eigentlich zusammen spielen


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (16. September 2014)

Ich zocke auf ps3 kann man da mit den ps4 Leuten eigentlich zusammen spielen

Nein, leider nicht... Weil sich niemand benachteiligt fühlen soll, aufgrund der _(geringen?)_ technischen Unterschiede.

Ich finds trotzdem sehr schade, dass man die Möglichkeit, trotzdem eine Platformübergreifende Gruppe zu erstellen, nicht gewährt.

 

 

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wahr 

Ich bekomm am Tag max. ein Item, welches mich dann *minimal* besser macht xD


----------



## hockomat (16. September 2014)

Ja schade überlege grade mir Ne 4 zu bestellen mal sehen sag dann auf jedenfall bescheid dann kann man ja mal zusammen zocken
Und noch mal zum loot mir ist grade mal aufgefallen das wenn man die Beutel für andere Klassen in den Tresor legt kann man es mit der anderen klasse raus holen


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Wenn du dir ne PS4 besorgst, bekommst du Destiny ja kostenfrei upgegraded.

 

Der "Loot" steht für mich in Destiny (noch) nicht im Vordergrund. Bin ja auch gerade mal Level 9 (kurz vor 10).


----------



## hockomat (16. September 2014)

Ne leider gibt es das upgraden nur für die die es online über den psn Shop gekauft haben und nicht die Box Version ziemliche sauerei


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. September 2014)

Oha, das ist natürlich sehr unschön.

 

Aber wenn du noch 3 PS3-Spiele hast, die auf der 9.99er-Liste von GameStop stehen, kannst du es ja günstig dort erwerben.


----------



## hockomat (16. September 2014)

Ich kaufe mir gleich das ps4 bundle mit destinyis am einfachsten


----------



## hockomat (17. September 2014)

Was mich aber am meisten stört das ich dann ja wahrscheinlich auch meine Charaktere nicht mehr habe oder kann man seinen alten Psn Account mitnehmen


----------



## pampam (17. September 2014)

Du kannst dich natürlich mit dem alten PSN-Konto anmelden, KA ob damit dann die Charaktere übernommen werden...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2014)

Also wenn die Accounts bei Bungie nicht korrekt mit den Live-/PSN-Accounts verbunden sind, ist ihre Idee der eigenen Server aber total für'n Popo. Eigentlich wäre das platformübergreifende Spielen schon möglich, da ja, bis auf die Account-Verbindung, alles in ihrem eigenen (extra eingerichteten) Rechenzentrum läuft. Aber sicherlich will das weder MS noch Sony.

 

Auf jeden Fall soll das bei den digitalen Upgrades aber funktionieren. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass es bei den Retail-Versionen auch problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

Technisch ist es möglich das ein online spiel multiplattform tauglich ist - siehe final fantasy 14 arr ps3,ps4, pc auf einem server nur kommunikation ist bei konsole via chat schwer möglich aber alle versionen laufen über einen benutzeraccount auf wunsch.

 

Aber Marketing technisch ist eine katastrophe - Sony ist ja mit Microsoft seit der der ps2 und der xbox im krieg.

 

Es wär technich möglich seit der ps3 und der xbox 360 beide auf selben server laufen zu lassen bei shooter aber da hat das marketing was dagegen


----------



## pampam (17. September 2014)

Dann würde ja jeder kaufen, was er will und sich nicht von Freunden beeinflussen lassen 
Wäre schon cool, wenn zumindest PS3 und PS4 bzw. X360 und Xone Besitzer zusammen zocken könnten...


----------



## hockomat (17. September 2014)

Na ja hoffe ich mal das es geht bin schon lvl 24 mit meinem Titan und die beiden anderen jeweils auf 20 wäre doof wenn alles weg wäre.


----------



## pampam (17. September 2014)

Sehr gut, bin auch 24... Aber seit mein Urlaub vorbei ist, gehts wieder länger 
Ich glaub eigentlich auch, dass die Charakter übernommen werden, nur mit Sicherheit sagen kann ich es halt nicht...


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. September 2014)

Quelle: http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade

 
Q. Will my Guardians, progress, stats, and gear carry over when I download and play the next-gen version?

Yes. Whether you participate in this program or not, your Guardians, progress, stats, and gear are shared within a console family (PlayStation®3<->PlayStation®4 or Xbox 360<->Xbox One) and will be waiting for you when you transition to next-gen.


Somit ist beim Wechseln der Generation alles noch da. Nur nicht Cross-Over.


----------



## hockomat (17. September 2014)

Das doch sauber freut mich


----------



## myadictivo (17. September 2014)

wer mag kann mich auch gerne adden : myadictivo / ps4

bin momentan level 24 / tank, würde aber wohl auch mal die anderen klassen noch zumindest mal auf 20 ziehn 

bin eigentlich fast täglich mit nem kollegen am daily/strikes machen..also zumindest ich reines pve


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2014)

Meine ganzen Buddies hocken leider auch auf der Xbone, da mir die aber garnicht zusagt -.-* Ein Crossplay würde irgendwie Sinn machen, dann müsste man aber alles über eine externe Plattform machen (so wie man das mit Strikes macht), bei Raids muss man ja noch PS4 Party erstellen.

 

Ich war zuerst total enttäuscht. Der Hauptgrund bei mir, ne PS4 zuzulegen, war Destiny geschuldet. Wollte einfach ein Mass Effect MMO im Weltraum mit Diablo Loot System haben, wo ich mich in der Story vertiefen kann. Naja, im Endeffekt wurde es jetzt ein Diablo/Borderlands Shooter mit nem Hauch MMO, einer nicht vorhandenen Story, dafür aber toller Atmosphäre (Musik trägt 95 % dazu bei) und super Gameplay. Mittlerweile hab ich mich damit abgefunden, bin aber auch erst Level 12.

 

Wer bock hat mal ein paar Strikes zu machen... ID : FloXmoX


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2014)

jo..destiny und the division waren die games die mich glaube bei der e3 2013 am meisten geflasht hatten und mich beide nextgen konsolen vorbestellen ließen :p

destiny hatte dann in der open beta schon ernüchternde momente für mich, aber ich habe an der vorbestellung mal festgehalten.

 

naja im moment machts mir noch spass, auch wenn es grade einfach nur ruf/markengrind ist, nur um dann aufwertungmats zu farmen für die epics und so weiter im lichtlevel zu steigen und die alten bekannten inhalte noch ne stufe härter zu zocken.

dabei ist das balancing imho bißl ungünstig ausgefallen und wir haben uns schon böse packungen abgeholt, obwohl wir eigentlich vom level her locker OP gewesen sein müssten. bin gespannt was halt noch so kommt auf licht 28. und selbst wenn ich nach einer woche keine lust mehr hätte, mehr spielzeit als in bf4 und titanfall hab ich jetzt schon locker zusammen in destiny


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2014)

the division kann ja nur gut werden weil von tom clancy und es für den pc rauskommt wo die käufer kritischer sind


----------



## pampam (18. September 2014)

Marken, Punkte, Ruf usw. farmen ist halt eine der MMO Komponenten. Aber solange ab und zu neuer Inhalt durch Patches und Erweiterungen kommt, könnte das ganze funktionierten... Auch an den Strykes habe ich durch die vielen Schwierigkeitsgrade noch viel Spaß.
Hat hier schon jemand einen Raid gemacht? Geht das auch mit einer Random Gruppe?


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2014)

Ja habe auch das Gefühl das egal ob man nen lvl 3 mob auf lvl 3 killt oder auf lvl23 macht keinen Unterschied die Gegner fallen nur minimal schneller um komischer Weise nach oben hin sieht's da natürlich anders aus


----------



## myadictivo (18. September 2014)

raids gehn afaik nicht mit randoms.. bin leider auch erst licht25 geworden und so wie wir teilweise den sack voll bekommen trau ich mich noch garnicht ran ohne zumindest ein waffenupgrade > blau level 20 .

wie hackomat schreibt, habe ich garnicht das gefühl stärker zu werden. das skillsystem macht fast keinen merklichen unterschied (bilde ich mir jedenfalls ein).

 

zumindest hab ich noch 2-3 wochen zu tun bis ich alle epic rüstungen der vorhut habe. leider letzte woche genau 1 ! punkt zuwenig eingespielt um mir diese woche 2 teile kaufen zu können. scheiss punkte-cap.

vorhut ruf ist zumindest auch bald stufe 3 und somit die waffe freigeschaltet, allerdings auch wieder an punkte/weekly cap gekoppelt. und lootglück hatte ich jetzt auch noch nicht wirklich bei den waffen. weder lila noch gelb will fallen


----------



## pampam (18. September 2014)

Ja das Lootglück ist so ne Sache, etwas Legendäres hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen... Vorhut hab ich bald auf Stufe 2, dann kann ich mir was holen... Aber ne bessere Waffe wäre wirklich angebracht.
Dass man einen Raid nicht mit einer Randomgruppe machen kann ist ja auch scheiße. Ich kenne garnicht so viele Leute die Destiny spielen.


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2014)

Ich hatte ein legendären dropp wo dann beim identifizieren nen upgrade Material raus kam richtig zum kotzen


----------



## pampam (18. September 2014)

Besser als ein Drop, mit der Chance ein blaues oder legendäres Engramm zu bekommen, daraus ein blaues Engramm mit der Chance auf nen grünen, blauen oder legendären Gegenstand zu erhalten und letztendlich einen grünen Gegenstand erhalten. 2x passiert gestern xD
Naja ich bin (noch) zuversichtlich auch mal was gutes zu bekommen...


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2014)

Ja hoffentlich heute paar runden pvp gespielt und einer hat in 4 runden 2 legendäre items bekommen mit lvl 20 ich j n lvl 24 hab locker 50 Stunden playtime auf dem Titan und hatte mit ihm nicht einen nur wie gesagt einmal mit meinem Jäger irgendwie scheint das wieder nur bei einigen zu klappen hab schon Leute mit bis auf 2 Teile alles legendär und exotisch gesehen mit lvl 29 frag mich immer wie man so viel Glück haben kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2014)

Der größte Fail ist eh, dass wenn du ein Epic/Legendary bekommst, es ne durchaus große Chance gibt, dass es für ne andere Klasse ist. 

 

Als ob man sich da noch einen Char auf 20 hochzieht...


----------



## hockomat (18. September 2014)

wieso nicht ich hab alle auf 20  dauert ja nicht lange story und pvp und an einem Tag locker 1 Klasse  auf 20 gebracht . Gut bin zur zeit krank geschrieben aber na ja


----------



## myadictivo (19. September 2014)

kollege und ich haben nun immerhin ne questreihe für eine gelbe waffe bekommen. er ist schon was weiter,ich muss jetzt erstmal 5 strikes ohne zu sterben schaffen, dann 25kills im pvp und dann wohl noch ne weekly hero strike.. was danach kommt weiß ich nicht..und ich hoffe es ist wenigstens dann ne hauptwaffe und nicht wieder sniper, mg, rocketlauncher und co  und um meine lila sachen upzugraden fehlen mir nun eh die mats und kein plan wie ich die gezielt farmen könnte..


----------



## Azddel (19. September 2014)

Ihr habt alle Recht. Eigentlich ein No-Go, dass man nicht anderthalb Wochen nach Release komplett mit BiS-Klamotten ausgerüstet ist und alle Highlevel-Inhalte schon mehrfach durch hat.

Da sollte sich Bungie mal Gedanken machen, wie man Kunden zufriedenstellt.

 

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## myadictivo (19. September 2014)

sagt doch keiner was..das ich mich über ein dämliches punkte cap aufrege, was in meinen augen einfach nur als blocker dienen soll ist doch mein bier..

ich habe vll auch keine lust über wochen den selben scheiss zu machen, wenn ichs auch an 3-5 tagen mit nem kumpel, massig kaffee und fertigpizza und grenzwertigem kopfabschalten schaffen könnte..

 

ob und wie ein upgrade der waffen überhaupt entscheidend ist um höhere strike level eventuell einfacher zu schaffen sei auch mal dahin gestellt..


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2014)

Na ja es geht nicht darum das man nicht schnell equipt ist sondern das wenn mand as super seltene glück hat mal nen Epic gefroppt zu bekommen da auch noch nen blaues item oder einfach nur aufwert mats rauskommen können.

 

Wo gibt es ne quest für ne exo waffe? Und 5 strikes ohne zu sterben oO na da brauchste aber viel glück


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2014)

Lol hab mir grade Ne ps4 gekauft und kann den kompletten multyplayer Part striktes pvp etc nur mit playstation+ zocken was Is denn das für eine Frechheit auf der ps3 ginge auch ohne monatlich dafür zu zahlen das sind ja scheis Xbox Methoden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2014)

Lol hab mir grade Ne ps4 gekauft und kann den kompletten multyplayer Part striktes pvp etc nur mit playstation+ zocken was Is denn das für eine Frechheit auf der ps3 ginge auch ohne monatlich dafür zu zahlen das sind ja scheis Xbox Methoden

 

Das ist schon seit Ankündigung der PS4 bekannt. Ist auf der PS3 jetzt nicht anders. Zahl halt einmal 50 &#8364; und bekommst für ein Jahr PS Plus (Wozu du übrigens auch spiele umsonst bekommst).


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2014)

Doch auf der PS3 konnte ich alles an Destiny spielen ohne Playstation+ ja hab mir jetzt erstmal 3 Monate geholt war ja auch ein gratis Monat dabei bei Destiny aber nur einlösbar mit hinterleg der KK Nummer die ich nicht besitze das wiederum finde ich auch sehr unfair.

Na ja jetzt hab ichs und mal sehen was es an gratis Games so schönes gibt


----------



## pampam (19. September 2014)

Für PS3 gab's echt gute Spiele mit PS+, die PS4 bekommt bisher nur Müll^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. September 2014)

Ist das ein Wunder? Welche Spiele sollten denn bitte für die PS4 im PS+ erscheinen? Auf der One ist das doch das gleiche Spiel.

 

Da erwarten einige, dass Spiele wie Watch_Dogs, NBA Live 2014, u.s.w. im GwG-Angebot erscheinen.


----------



## pampam (19. September 2014)

Ist mir schon klar, das akzeptiere ich auch. Trotzdem sind die PS+ Spiele bisher nunmal scheiße, wie ich finde.


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2014)

Kann mir mal wer erklären warum ich jeden Tag den pvp beutezug schließe 5 bergungs matches ab den mode gibt es gar nicht mehr zur Zeit.
Genauso komisch ist das ich wöchentlichen hero strike anmelde und immer allein rein komme und das ist unmöglich schafbar mit lvl 24 solo


----------



## pampam (19. September 2014)

Das mit den Solo-Strykes nervt echt, vielleicht machen wir einfach mal einen zusammen^^


----------



## hockomat (19. September 2014)

Klar HOCKOMAT Is mein Psn Name auf der ps3 war man in der Suche immer bis 3 Leute gefunden waren hier nicht Is echt komisch


----------



## hockomat (20. September 2014)

Nice 2 matches kein dropp im pvp und dann Ne exotische Spezial Waffe fusions Gewehr Na ab und an luckt man auch mal


----------



## myadictivo (20. September 2014)

Wo gibt es ne quest für ne exo waffe? Und 5 strikes ohne zu sterben oO na da brauchste aber viel glück

 

ich glaube das ist licht-level gebunden ? mein kollege hat sie ende 25 anfang 26 bekommen und ich auch. dabei hast du die auswahl zwischen 3 quests. wobei jede wahrscheinlich andere folgequest mit sich zieht ?

strikes ohne zu sterben gehen eigentlich. kommt halt auf den strike an, aber @ level 22 und darunter ists machbar für mich 25er  hab schon den ein oder anderen geschafft, allerdings hatte ich da weder die quest noch den daily-auftrag dafür


----------



## hockomat (20. September 2014)

Na ja man kann ja eh nur 1 exo Waffe anlegen bin da mit der Fusion schon ganz zu Frieden also kann ich's mir sparen


----------



## myadictivo (21. September 2014)

könnt ihr die aussage meines kollegen bestätigen ? nicht aufgehobenen loot bekäme man per post zugestellt als "verlorene oder vergessene ausrüstung" ?

 

wir haben und gestern durch eine 28er hero gequält, beim endboss der mich mit ins grab genommen hat dropt was gelbes. kollege kann mich nicht wiederbeleben. der counter bricht bei 97 immer ab..

wir werden irgendwann in den orbit geportet.. gelber loot (mein erster nach wahrscheinlich >50 stunden played) fürn arsch ? weil kollege behauptet steif und fest der würde nachgeschickt


----------



## pampam (21. September 2014)

Ja war bisher immer so, allerdings sofort. Warst du schon im Turm?


----------



## myadictivo (21. September 2014)

mmhh..also wir waren gleich im turm - poststelle war nix.

ich hab mich mal ausgeloggt und wieder ein - nix.

 

ich probiers jetzt nochmal. mein kollege meint aber auch, bei ihm wärs nicht immer direkt da ?

 

ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie irgendwas nachgeschickt bekommen soweit ich mich erinnern kann..vll sammle ich aber auch immer brav alles ein


----------



## hockomat (21. September 2014)

Also mir wurde auch schon Blauer loot sofort nach der ini geschickt


----------



## Azddel (21. September 2014)

Mir wurde noch nie was nachgeschickt.

 

Aber bei mir droppt seit ner halben Woche auch gar nichts mehr. Wirklich wörtlich nichts.


----------



## myadictivo (21. September 2014)

mmhh..also eben war auch nix da.. also ich schreibs dann wohl mal ab. war auch kein strike sondern einfach nur eine heroische mission für einen daily-auftrag.

trotzdem ärgerlich sowas..da dropt mal was und dann buggt das stück dreckssoftware :p


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2014)

So ich bin fertig mit Destiny. Zwar erst Level 13, aber ich hab echt die Schnauze voll. 70 &#8364; in den Müll geschmissen. Super.

 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie da noch einiges rein patchen. Dann schau ich es mir nochmal an, aber momentan ist es eher Qual als Spaß. Wer übrigens mal erfahren möchte, warum es im Endeffekt so schlecht geworden ist...

 

http://www.giga.de/extra/robin-vs-video-games/videos/robin-vs-video-games-destiny-leere-versprechungen-fehlende-inhalte

 

...12 Minuten Video, geht dem allen mal ein bisschen auf den Grund. Man kann Bungie wohl nicht allein verantwortlich machen für dieses Desaster..


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2014)

vieleicht haben coop shooter die mit d anfangen schlechtes karma 

 

Erst Defiance jetzt Destiny


----------



## Azddel (21. September 2014)

So ich bin fertig mit Destiny. Zwar erst Level 13, aber ich hab echt die Schnauze voll. 70 &#8364; in den Müll geschmissen. Super.

 

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sie da noch einiges rein patchen. Dann schau ich es mir nochmal an, aber momentan ist es eher Qual als Spaß. Wer übrigens mal erfahren möchte, warum es im Endeffekt so schlecht geworden ist...

 

http://www.giga.de/extra/robin-vs-video-games/videos/robin-vs-video-games-destiny-leere-versprechungen-fehlende-inhalte

 

...12 Minuten Video, geht dem allen mal ein bisschen auf den Grund. Man kann Bungie wohl nicht allein verantwortlich machen für dieses Desaster..

 

Dürfte man auch erfahren, warum das alles ein Desaster sei und wovon genau du mit Level 13 die Schnauze voll hast?

Mit Level 13 bist du doch noch nichtmal ansatzweise mit der Story durch. Da frage ich mich, worin in deinem speziellen Fall die Qual bestehen soll. Um Grind kann es sich nicht handeln. Um fehlenden Loot oder High-Level Inhalte ebenfalls nicht. Also, es wäre schön, wenn man da noch mehr erfahren könnte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2014)

Dürfte man auch erfahren, warum das alles ein Desaster sei und wovon genau du mit Level 13 die Schnauze voll hast?

Mit Level 13 bist du doch noch nichtmal ansatzweise mit der Story durch. Da frage ich mich, worin in deinem speziellen Fall die Qual bestehen soll. Um Grind kann es sich nicht handeln. Um fehlenden Loot oder High-Level Inhalte ebenfalls nicht. Also, es wäre schön, wenn man da noch mehr erfahren könnte.

 

Was die Qual ist ? Jede Mission, jedes Level den gleichen Mist zu machen. Es ist einfach repetitiv. Man kann sich auch nicht wirklich ablenken, weil man nichts Erkunden kann, auf Schätzejagd gehen kann oder craften kann (später  vielleicht). Und mittlerweile ist es für mich kein Spaß mehr, sondern Arbeit. Ich gehe an die Missionen schon so ran, dass ich einfach nur schnell fertig sein möchte. 

 

Und für genau das ist mir meine Zeit zu schade. Von den ganzen Eindrücken anderer kann ich mir auch schon ein Bild machen, wie das Endgame aussieht. Und das ist nicht meins.

 

Und Knackpunkt Story... Ein Spiel macht etwas grundlegend falsch, wenn es 90% der Storyhintergründe nicht im Spiel, sondern AUF EINER VERDAMMTEN WEBSITE hat, wo man auch noch alles freischalten muss. Ich will doch nicht aus dem Spiel gehen um die Story zu erfahren, das kann man auch anders machen. Und das, was ich vom Dinkelbot erfahre, ist lächerlich. Man erfährt rein GARNICHT wer man ist, wo man herkommt und was überhaupt abgeht. Es gibt keine Charakterentwicklung, weil es keine Charaktere gibt. 

Ich war noch nie so gehyped wegen einem Spiel. Wegen Destiny habe ich mir eine PS4 geholt, sogar vorbestellt habe ich es mir (was ich sonst NIE mache). Jeden Trailer, jede Gameplayszene hatte ich mit Sehnsucht erwartet und mir mehrmals angesehen, Ich wollte einen schönen Shooter ( da kann man auch nichts sagen, es ist ein perfekter Shooter ) mit toller Story und Looten & Leveln.

 

Ich hoffe nun ist es ein wenig ersichtlicher. Vielleicht spiele ich es irgendwann weiter, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar. Aber momentan kann ich es nichtmehr sehen.


----------



## myadictivo (22. September 2014)

das video ist ja recht interessant...

 

momentan hält mich die sammelsucht und das gemeinsame spielen mit arbeitskollegen ja noch bei der stange. allerdings bleibt zu hoffen, dass wirklich wöchentliche events oder ähnliches stattfindet und vorallem das content nachgeliefert wird. und damit meine ich jetzt nicht diese 2 ominösen DLCs die schon angekündigt wurden.

 

der pvp part interessiert mich jetzt auch nicht die bohne, eventuell schau ich mir das mal an sobald ich vom pve die schnauze voll habe. eventuell in den nächsten 2 wochen dann auch ausgerüstet für die raid-inhalte und sofern sich die 5 mitspieler finden lassen bin ich auf diesen content mal gespannt.. so lange bleibts wohl beim grind der ewig gleichen inhalte für ruf und marken 

 

edit : und mein kollege hat wohl eine weitere quest für eine gelbe waffe bekommen. keine ahnung was diesmal der auslöser war. ich habe noch keinen weiteren auftrag. ggf. ist das aber auch rufrang gekoppelt oder ähnliches..


----------



## Ogil (16. Oktober 2014)

Und wie schaut es aus hier? Noch jemand am Zocken? Ich hab die letzten paar Tage auch mal wieder verstaerkt in Destiny reingeschaut und level mich langsam hoch. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr enttaeuscht - aber momentan macht es mir zumindest Spass. Da Frage ist halt immer wie lang das anhaelt...

 

Falls jemand Lust hat: Auf der PS4 bin ich og1L55


----------



## pampam (16. Oktober 2014)

Die letzten Tage weniger, da keine Zeit. Aber sonst bin ich noch regelmäßig on. Bin jetzt lvl 28 und es ist halt schon sehr zäh jetzt noch weiter zu kommen...
Kannst mich ja mal adden: ebmako


----------



## hockomat (23. Oktober 2014)

geht so hab bei lvl 26 aufgehört da es wirklich immer und immer das selbe ist es gibt halt überhaupt keine abwechslung in dem game


----------



## Lari (2. Januar 2015)

Hab nun auch bei einer Limited Edition für 55&#8364; zugeschlagen und bei aktuell Level 10 macht das ganze doch noch arg Bock. Ich hatte zwar anfangs Bedenken wegen Shootern auf Konsolen, aber da man ja dezent unterstützt wird klappt das ganz gut mit dem Zielen 

 

Bei der Stange hält mich das Itemsammeln und Hochleveln, auf Story pfeif ich bei Spielen seit jeher, da les ich lieber ein gutes Buch. Wie das in den höheren Leveln aussehen wird kann ich natürlich nicht sagen, das kann schon repetitiv werden, aber das hat mich bei CS 1.6 über Jahre auch nicht gestört 

 

Summa sumarum aktuell für mich ein schöner Online Wohnzimmer Shooter.

 

Edit: hab mir das Video noch angesehen. Ohne Hype an so ein Spiel rangehen bringt schon Vorteile  Was lernt man zum x-ten mal daraus? Nicht hypen lassen ^^


----------

